# Youtube blokuje możliwość korzystania z /dev/dsp

## 13Homer

Jak w temacie. Po uruchomieniu któregokolwiek filmu na youtube, dopóki nie zamknę przeglądarki (Firefox) nie można korzystać z urzędzenia /dev/dsp, sprawdzam tylko JoeQuaka, kończy się to błędem:

```
/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

Could not open /dev/dsp

S_Startup: SNDDMA_Init failed.

Received signal 11, exiting...
```

Zainstalowałem media-libs/alsa-oss, ale próba uruchomienia za pomocą aoss kończy się jakimś żężeniem i przy próbie wyjścia z Quake zawiesza system.

Co to może być? Podejrzewam błędną konfigurację, ale w tej sytuacji testy są praktycznie niemożliwe (kiedyś przez reset po takim zawieszeniu straciłem cały system, więc staram się takich sytuacji unikać). Może są jakieś inne sposoby obejścia tego?

----------

## SlashBeast

To normalne, jak się korzysta z emulacji OSS to blokuje to nam dzwięk. Miałem od zawsze takie coś na wielu dystrybucjach, aż pewnego dnia postawiłem jednak 64bitowy system i o dziwo to działa bez konfliktu, może dlatego ze flash jest 32bitowy (+ firefox-bin 32bitowy) i poprzez emulacje to idzie alsą a nie oss - tak czy inaczej działa.

----------

## 13Homer

Niestety JoeQuake jest tylko 32-bitowy (być może dałoby się go jakoś uruchomić z użyciem 32-bitowych bibliotek, ale na razie nie będę próbował) i na razie nie planuję reinstalacji systemu. Zaś co do emulacji: właśnie do tego służy alsa-oss (aoss) - emuluje oss przez alsę, ale u mnie nie działa. Pół biedy, gdyby tylko nie działało, ale zawiesza system. No nic, jutro jeszcze powalczę.

----------

## sebas86

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Niestety JoeQuake jest tylko 32-bitowy (być może dałoby się go jakoś uruchomić z użyciem 32-bitowych bibliotek, ale na razie nie będę próbował) i na razie nie planuję reinstalacji systemu. Zaś co do emulacji: właśnie do tego służy alsa-oss (aoss) - emuluje oss przez alsę, ale u mnie nie działa. Pół biedy, gdyby tylko nie działało, ale zawiesza system. No nic, jutro jeszcze powalczę.

 

Spróbuj terapii wstrząsowej, sam miałem problemy z Alsą, nie działał mikrofon i czasami wieszało mi wszystkie aplikacje korzystające z dźwięku w momencie kiedy korzystałem z odtwarzacza flash, wywaliłem wszystkie konfigi (w sumie to cały system postawiłem od nowa) i na razie wszystko działa dobrze.  :Smile: 

----------

## ozman

Jaką masz wersje flash playera? Identyczny problem miałem w starszych wersjach, ale po zainstalowaniu najnowszej wtyczki można odtwarzać dzwięk z wielu źródeł jednocześnie.

----------

## 13Homer

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Spróbuj terapii wstrząsowej, sam miałem problemy z Alsą, nie działał mikrofon i czasami wieszało mi wszystkie aplikacje korzystające z dźwięku w momencie kiedy korzystałem z odtwarzacza flash, wywaliłem wszystkie konfigi (w sumie to cały system postawiłem od nowa) i na razie wszystko działa dobrze. :)

 

Reinstalacja systemu nie wchodzi w grę, może bym i powywalał pliki konfiguracyjne, ale musiałbym wiedzieć, które to są, żeby czegoś nie pominąć. Ale pewnie tego tez spróbuję.

 *ozman wrote:*   

> Jaką masz wersje flash playera? Identyczny problem miałem w starszych wersjach, ale po zainstalowaniu najnowszej wtyczki można odtwarzać dzwięk z wielu źródeł jednocześnie.

 

Nie sądzę, żeby to była wersja flasha - kilka filmów z Youtube mogę bez kłopotu odtwarzać jednocześnie, mogę też odtwarzać muzykę za pomocą mpg321, ale nie działa mi JoeQuake oraz nie ma dźwięku w mplayerze.

O! właśnie sprawdziłem i mplayer działa po użyciu aoss'a. To teraz sprawdzę jeszcze raz Quake...

... no i nie zawiesił systemu, czyli mam jak testować.

----------

## sebas86

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Reinstalacja systemu nie wchodzi w grę, może bym i powywalał pliki konfiguracyjne, ale musiałbym wiedzieć, które to są, żeby czegoś nie pominąć. Ale pewnie tego tez spróbuję.

 

Możesz skorzystać np. z tego:

```
cat /var/db/pkg/*/alsa*/CONTENTS | grep /etc
```

Na oko mogę powiedzieć, że kluczowymi plikami są:

```
/etc/asound.state          # nie wymieniony na liście zawartości pakietów

/etc/conf.d/alsasound      # mało istotny

/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

A na koniec emerge alsa-utils i alsaconf. Warto także się pozbyć .asoundrc z katalogu domowego przynajmniej na czas testów, w sumie to od tego pliku można zacząć sprawdzanie.

----------

